# Graham isn't looking too well.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm...That's an unfortunate name for them to adopt!

You think they would have chosen a more common name like...

..Kevin for example


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are more than enough thing with my name on already ta muchly, your turn now.


----------

